# T Scale Resources



## icrr (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm wondering if anyone who is modeling in T scale has come up with a list of resources for track, trains, accessories (including bridges, viaducts, crossing gates, stations and scenery etc.)? I'm having problems doing so, especially in the USA. If you could share that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

I've had the same problem, I've been wanting to get into T Gauge but the only train store I've heard of in the U.S. that sells it is TrainAidsA and another place. Unfortunately a set is a tad too expensive for me... Darn, it's one of the 3 scales (That I know of) That I don't have :stroke: The problem seems to be that it's taken off in the UK and Japan but for some reason not the US :dunno:


----------



## icrr (Jan 21, 2015)

I checked out the TrainAidsA website and get the impression they are NOT in the USA, but somewhere like Mumbai. Yes, it is too bad there are no outlets or manufacturers here. If I were younger I'd consider starting one or both. True, the prices are high, but I'll save my pennies. I want to build a more complex layout, but don't have the space for it with a larger guage. I considered N and Z, but each step up from T meant both more needed space AND simplifying the track plan. May order from the UK.


----------



## martink (Oct 30, 2015)

Apparently the owner of TrainAidsA passed away a couple of months ago, so the state of their business is uncertain. Their Indian website is still up, but the US one (with their small proprietary range of US rolling stock) is inactive.

The other main worldwide supplier for T is Tgauge.com in the UK. There is also a fair selection of hobbyist-designed 3d-printed body shells and structures available from Shapeways.com, mainly UK outline but with some US and European (search for "T Gauge" and "T Scale" - their tags are inconsistent). I have also found Eduard.com in the Czech Republic useful for people, fences, etc.

For UK-specific stuff, the Scalescenes range of self-printed card kits can be resized for T, and vinyl coach side overlays are available from Electra Graphics. You might even want to take a look at Lilliput Lane's range of clay mantle piece ornaments - their 1:600 model of Conwy Castle was near enough to scale for my purposes!


----------



## icrr (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks. That is very helpful. The US TrainAidsA site has generated a DNS server not found error for me. I knew about TGuage.com but not the others. The NMRRA site has several pages of hobbyshops grouped by state. A few said they carry T guage and a few more said they carry all guages/scales. However, when I went to the sites I coukdn't find anything for T. A UK site I found with lots of T stuff is here.

http://www.gssmodelengineers.com/


----------



## martink (Oct 30, 2015)

There are a few shops that stock some odds and ends of T, but it is really a catch-22 situation for them. There is not enough demand to make it worth their while to keep a large range, and that in turn reduces demand. Sigh.

The Gssmodelengineers website states they only deliver to mainland UK addresses but also say to contact them, so I haven't tried dealing with them since they have the same range and prices as tgauge.com and may or may not be VAT-exempt. Hobbiesplus.com.au down here in Oz had a good range of track a year ago, but are currently revamping their website so you cannot tell what they actually have. You might also want to look in at talkingtgauge.net.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

martink said:


> Apparently the owner of TrainAidsA passed away a couple of months ago, so the state of their business is uncertain. Their Indian website is still up, but the US one (with their small proprietary range of US rolling stock) is inactive.


I never knew that. Hopefully they can bring the website back, but sad to hear  There are very few places I know of in the U.S. that sell T, so few that I've never even seen the scale in person. We might have to try suggesting to another model train company to sell T, but it might be some kind of copyrighted scale (Like Lionel's Standard Gauge was.)


----------



## martink (Oct 30, 2015)

400E Blue Comet said:


> There are very few places I know of in the U.S. that sell T, so few that I've never even seen the scale in person. We might have to try suggesting to another model train company to sell T, but it might be some kind of copyrighted scale (Like Lionel's Standard Gauge was.)


I am fortunate that there are several publicly accessible T gauge layouts down in my little corner of Australia - 1 small shop layout plus 4 exhibition layouts (1 large, 2 small and my own medium one).

For those of us downunder not modelling local prototypes, pretty much everything has to come from overseas anyway, so that all seems normal!

I don't think that there is currently enough of a market to support another major manufacturer, but it is an open standard that others could work to. Many people are put off by the small size, but my usual response is that it has the same amount of fiddliness per square inch as the larger scales. However, it is perfectly suited to 3d printing - that is really what makes it viable.


----------

